# Testing



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

As i have become comfortable with flashing tgrough odin and cwm im open to test. Very good at following directions and figuring things out. Open to test so just pm if anyone needs me. Thank you all for everything that you do. Very excited with the group of guys we got working on our phones


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Robfjames - hit me up on gtalk. Have a sense rom that needs testing


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Invite sent


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd be willing to test as well


----------



## Bbobarino (Jun 21, 2011)

"SeafoodExpert said:


> As i have become comfortable with flashing tgrough odin and cwm im open to test. Very good at following directions and figuring things out. Open to test so just pm if anyone needs me. Thank you all for everything that you do. Very excited with the group of guys we got working on our phones


+1 I am ready and willing also


----------



## Andr3w151 (Sep 21, 2011)

If You need another Tester I'm glad to help Out:android-smile:


----------



## jalaldaniel (Feb 23, 2012)

Andr3w151 said:


> If You need another Tester I'm glad to help Out:android-smile:


Im also down for testing


----------

